# ectoplasme



## orhan

*"ectoplasme"*

*Bana söyler misiniz, bu Fransızca kelimenin Türkçesi nedir? Bunun hakaret içeren bir söz olduğunu biliyorum.*
*Önceden teşekkürler.*


----------



## ukuca

Sözlükte "dışplazma" olarak geçiyor. "endoplasme" ın tersi yani. Hakaret içeren bir kelime gibi kullanıldığına hiç rastlamadım.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Hangi cümlede ve nerede gördüğünü de yazar mısın? Fransızcada bu anlamı var mı bilmiyorum ama, ruhtan salgınan sıvıya ya da medyumların vs. salgıladığına inanılan ruh sıvısına -hangisi tam olarak emin değilim- _ectoplasm _deniliyor İngilizce.


----------



## orhan

*Birisi benden Türkçesini soruyor ve şöyle açıklıyor:*

*ectoplasme* n. m. (gr. _ektos_, dehors, et _plasma_, ouvrage façonné). En sciences occultes, forme visible, possédant certaines propriétés physiques, et qui serait émise parfois par le médium en état de transes. 

Un fantôme, en fait. 




Türkçe karşılığına *"hortlak*" dedim ama...
(Toplam 30 mesaj göndermediğim için internetteki sayfa adresini ne yazık ki gönderemiyorum)


----------



## ameana7

Kısıtlı Fransızcamla anladığım kadarıyla, bu açıklama Chazzwozzer'ınkine eş. Neden hakaret içerdiği sonucuna vardın? Ben Türkçe metinlerde ektoplazma olarak görmüştüm.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Türkçesi de ektoplazma'ymış. Şurada da açıklıyor.


----------



## orhan

Teşekkürler Chazzwozzer! ameana 7, ukuca


----------



## ukuca

Orhan, bahsettiğin link şu sanırım;
http://projetbabel.org/forum/viewtopic.php?p=113273#113273

buradan da wikipedia'da konuyla ilgili sayfaya ulaşılabiliyor:
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ectoplasme


----------



## orhan

Evet, evet, o adres.


----------



## avok

orhan said:


> *"ectoplasme"*
> 
> *Bana söyler misiniz, bu Fransızca kelimenin Türkçesi nedir? Bunun hakaret içeren bir söz olduğunu biliyorum.*
> *Önceden teşekkürler.*


 
Ectoplasme: par plaisanterie. "Personne faible, molle, silencieuse qu'on ne remarque pas" "le robert" sözlüğünden. Yani zayıf sessiz sakin farkedilmeyen insan ruh gibi


----------



## orhan

Haklısın avok, onu "ruh" ya da "hayalet" diye türkçeye çevirebiliriz.
Sağol


----------



## avok

orhan said:


> Haklısın avok, onu "ruh" ya da "hayalet" diye türkçeye çevirebiliriz.
> Sağol


 
Evet, yani "ruh gibi silik biri" şaka, eğlence (alay?) amaçlı sözlükte yazdığına göre.  "*Bunun hakaret içeren bir söz olduğunu biliyorum.
Önceden teşekkürler.* " diye yazmışsın da ona cevap olarak yazdım önceki post'umu.
​


----------

